# What's happening to the SPI?



## blink231 (18 April 2012)

Was just wondering whether anybody has any insights on what's happening to the SPI. It just looks as if the market structure has changed a lot recently. There is hardly any flow  let alone any intraday volatility left. Either somebody big has left the field or some pricing advantage is chocking the contract.


----------



## Punta (18 April 2012)

*Re: What's happening to the SPI*

Yeah I notice that some systematic strategies I work on that were profitable in the 2nd half of 2011 now never get triggered, and other strategies that made a loss in late 2011 are now making tidy profits.  Completely different behaviour.


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 April 2012)

*Re: What's happening to the SPI*

LOL.

See here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24620&p=697827&viewfull=1#post697827

and the previous 200 post.


----------



## Punta (18 April 2012)

*Re: What's happening to the SPI*



Trembling Hand said:


> LOL.
> 
> See here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24620&p=697827&viewfull=1#post697827




Really?  I doubt there's been a massive increase in HF bots in 2012 c.f. the second half of 2011.

To be fair, this is the only index future that I look at, but I suspect that similar behaviour might be seen in other contracts index futs as well...


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 April 2012)

*Re: What's happening to the SPI*



Punta said:


> Really?  I doubt there's been a massive increase in HF bots in 2012 c.f. the second half of 2011.
> 
> To be fair, this is the only index future that I look at, but I suspect that similar behaviour might be seen in other contracts index futs as well...




Mate there has been a slow bleed of prop and larger locals away from the SPI for a few years now. There is no one left trading it.


----------



## Joe Blow (18 April 2012)

This thread was accidentally closed this morning (as I was browsing ASF on my iPhone - D'oh!) and has now been re-opened.

Apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## Demiurgo (26 April 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> This thread was accidentally closed this morning (as I was browsing ASF on my iPhone - D'oh!) and has now been re-opened.
> 
> Apologies for any inconvenience.


----------



## blink231 (3 May 2012)

I have given up on trading the SPI and trade now mainly the european markets ... but just out of curiosity. I was just wondering whether there are still any full time SPI intraday traders left. If you happen to be one could you please reply to this thread.


----------



## Bronte (3 May 2012)

Hi blink231, we 'Trade the SPI' and have done so for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 May 2012)

Bronte said:


> Hi blink231, we 'Trade the SPI' and have done so for nearly 20 years.




And are you finding it different from 2,5,10,20 years go?


----------



## Bronte (3 May 2012)

Yes of course Trembling Hand,
We think markets change as they go through cycles.
History seems to always repeat itself.
Missed the first 10 years.
Nearly 30 years of SPI  
16th February 2013


----------



## NW27 (8 May 2012)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum and I've been looking at day trading the SPI for a few months now.

Do you mind if I ask how (in broad general terms) people here trade the SPI?
Ie 
1) What broker/datafeed do you use?
2) What time frame (Bar size 5min, 20 tick???)
3) Expected trade size?
4) Do you trail a stop or do you have a specific profit target?

Thanks,
Neil.


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2012)

NW27 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I've been looking at day trading the SPI for a few months now.
> 
> ...




Hiya NW, i trade the SPI systematically with a couple of other Asian markets.

1. Interactive Brokers & eSignal
2. I use 1 minute as my time frame, but i could also use 5min.
3. I only trade 1 contract at the moment
4. I do use a trailing stop, as well as a protective stop, and a breakeven stop.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Lone Wolf (8 May 2012)

CanOz said:


> Hiya NW, i trade the SPI systematically with a couple of other Asian markets.
> 
> 1. Interactive Brokers & eSignal




Is there a problem with using IB data to system trade with? Or did you already have eSignal for backtesting purposes?


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2012)

Lone Wolf said:


> Is there a problem with using IB data to system trade with? Or did you already have eSignal for backtesting purposes?




I got it when i started using NinjaTrader because the data is faster to load, and was supposed to be better quality data than IB. The main benefit now though are the continuous contracts on the US markets, good for BTing and Opt-ing.

CanOz


----------

